

Tell HN: My group just finished our short animation. Thoughts? - Derferman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCHivuaQhQY
Completed for CNM190 at UC Berkeley.
======
ambulatorybird
I think that the bit where the two characters simultaneously shot the rose
should have held the anticipation a little longer, and maybe exaggerated the
beams more.

I also felt that the angel's pose was a bit stiff when he was shaking his
head. And given the way that the characters were positioned beside the rose,
the explosion should have sent them flying sideways, instead of into the
camera (though I realize that you needed to show them together in the
following shot).

Sorry to be so nitpicky, but this was for a class, right?

